# On what Look-bike rode the C.A.-team Paris Roubaix?



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

Is there some one who knows on what Look-bike rode the C.A.-team Paris Roubaix? The team was not so often up front, so I couldn't see it on TV.

I only know it was not the 595 in pro team colors. The bikes were totally black!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Not totally. Black and white. Black and white 595s.

From CyclingNews:


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

Forrest Root said:


> Not totally. Black and white. Black and white 595s.
> 
> From CyclingNews:



I saw a Look of what i am sure it was a 585 
Absolutely not the 586 or 595


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

i follow Kees on that - i didnt see any 595's - they def had normal seatposts and were all black - maybe even matte black. but couldnt say for sure that they were 585's. To me it looked more like a 481!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

It might have been the 481. The spare bikes at Tour of California were all black bikes, they looked like 481's. I have a photo somewhere, I'll post it when I find it...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks like mine!





Forrest Root said:


> Not totally. Black and white. Black and white 595s.
> 
> From CyclingNews:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

thien said:


> It might have been the 481. The spare bikes at Tour of California were all black bikes, they looked like 481's. I have a photo somewhere, I'll post it when I find it...


Last year Thor rode a 585, but I'm not sure about this year. The team also has some 481's, so it is possible they were riding them for Paris Roubaix.

*[email protected]*


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

*TOC Prologue 08 bikes*

Aside from the actual bikes used for the prologue, these are the bikes I saw on the Credit Agricole vehicles at the 2008 TOC prologue before the start of the race.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah, I wish they would bring back the 481.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

thien said:


> It might have been the 481. The spare bikes at Tour of California were all black bikes, they looked like 481's. I have a photo somewhere, I'll post it when I find it...


The glimp what I have seen last sunday, remembers me of the 'old' 481. The Tour of Cal. picture of 'abstrack' suggests C.A. is sometimes still using 481..

Strange... has it something to do with comfort??

Anyway The black paintjob with white decals is very cool.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

*481*

I checked prior RBR posts on the Look 481 and ran across one in 2004 by francois discussing his, then, new 481. Gorgeous shots of the bike:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=11742&highlight=481sl

btw, he mentions from his post in '04 "Seems like a popular bike in Europe but definitely under-marketed here in Northern California". I would say Look has changed their marketing strategy quite a bit since 2004.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

I love the 481/381s


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Hushovd '08 P-R Ride*

CN article: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2008/probikes/?id=thor_hushovds_agricole_look_roubaix08


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I have two kg 381's, 1 matte black and one Jalabert. Thanks, to Forrest Root and a number of the more knowledgeable posters, I'll stick with the "softer", more "flexible" bikes. The guy from B&L Bikes in San Diego who I bought the last 381 from, described it as "spongy" when I asked him for an honest comparison to the 595, however, I'm soft and I need a sponge...

Those black 481's look nice, I've only seen the Blue and Jalabert 481's.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

All black, custom paint, 585 Origin... Cool Cyclingnews had those pics and story!


----------

